# Benutzeranmeldung und personalisierte Webseiten



## tk (26. Jul 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine HTML-Seite mit diversen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten über HTML und jQueryUI realisiert. Unter anderem können auch Eingaben getätigt werden bzw. an vorhanden angezeigten Informationen können Änderungen durchgeführt werden, welche über den Aufruf eines Servlets in die Datenbank gespeichert werden. Nun ist es so, dass ich nicht allen Benutzern das Ändern von Daten erlauben möchte. Und hier kommt dann wohl eine Anmeldefunktion ins Spiel. Wie könnte ich das realisieren?

Also im Prinzip würde es ja genügen, den Button auszublenden, der es ermöglichen würde, Eingaben vorzunehmen. Außderdem müsste man wohl das Servlet, welches Änderungen verarbeitet, schützen, da man dieses theoretisch ja auch direkt aufrufen könnte. 

Wie könnte man das gut umsetzen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## stg (26. Jul 2014)

Security realm + entsprechende security constraints. Wie man sich sicher denken kann, ist das eine Standardaufgabe, die man nicht mehr selbst lösen muss.. 
Zum Einstieg kannst du mal hier reinlesen.


----------



## Phash (29. Jul 2014)

hast du nur eine html Anwendung, oder ist deine Anwendung Java-basiert?
(JSF/JSP/Wicket/Vaadin... etc)

Wenn du Java einsetzt: SE oder EE? im SE Umfeld gibts Spring Security, im  EE Umfeld ist eine JAAS Implementation schon enthalten.

Java Authentication and Authorization Service


----------

